# cocho, cocho-pilão, escavado y bastões de cavar



## macas

Buenos dias a todos y muchas gracias por las ayudas que me han brindado últimamente! De nuevo quería pedirles que me ayudaran con las palabras cocho y cocho-pilão, Qué quieren decir exactamente en español? las siguientes son las frases de contexto:
"há no chão um tronco escavado, de uns três metros, como um cocho, onde as mulheres trituram grãos"
los hombres se dedican a la "confecção de canoas, trocanos, banquinhos, cochos-pilão"

Un último par de cositas, en el contexto de la primera frase "tronco escavado" se traduciria "tronco ahuecado"? o cual sería una traducción mas adecuada?

La otra cuestión es si alguien sabe cómo se traduce exactamente a español la palabra "bastões de cavar". Sé que es una herramienta de trabajo agricola, como un palo puntudo pero no se exactamente cómo se dice en español! ésta es la frase de contexto:
los hombre se dedican "a abertura das covas das bananeiras com os bastões de cavar, a caça..." 

Muchas gracias de antemano!!!!


----------



## Tomby

macas said:


> ...De nuevo quería pedirles que me ayudaran con las palabras cocho y cocho-pilão, Qué quieren decir exactamente en español? las siguientes son las frases de contexto:
> "há no chão um tronco escavado, de uns três metros, como um cocho, onde as mulheres trituram grãos"
> los hombres se dedican a la "confecção de canoas, trocanos, banquinhos, cochos-pilão"
> Un último par de cositas, en el contexto de la primera frase "tronco escavado" se traduciria "tronco ahuecado"? o cual sería una traducción mas adecuada?...


 
*COCHO*:
El Dicionário Aurélio dice:


> 2. _Bras. Cabo-Verd_. Caixa onde gira a mó dos amoladores.
> _3. Bras. Cabo-Verd._ Espécie de vasilha, em geral feita com um tronco de madeira escavada, para a água ou a comida do gado, para se lavar mandioca, etc.


 
Creo que "ahuecado" es correcto; pienso que *vaciado* también.



macas said:


> ...La otra cuestión es si alguien sabe cómo se traduce exactamente a español la palabra "bastões de cavar". Sé que es una herramienta de trabajo agricola, como un palo puntudo pero no se exactamente cómo se dice en español! ésta es la frase de contexto:
> los hombre se dedican "a abertura das covas das bananeiras com os bastões de cavar, a caça..."...


Un "palo puntiagudo" puede ser una *estaca*.
TT


----------



## XiaoRoel

Em África o _bastão de cavar_ é "de madeira, aparado e queimado numa das extremidades de modo a ter a forma de uma espátula". Em Brasil eran onde os indígenas manejavam o _pau pontudo_, o dos africanos é mais bem como uma _enxada de madeira endurecida pelo lume_. Eu penso que em espanhol havería que traduzi-los por _*palo para cavar*_ e _*azada de madera*_ respetivamente.
_Tronco escavado_ em espanhol é _*tronco vaciado*_.
Um _cocho-pilão é_ um tronco vaziado que se usa para fazer uma massa de qualquer grão machucando-o com um _pilão_, como uma grande mão de almofariz. _Pilão_ é em espanhol, segundo o DRAE, _*pilón*_:


> *2.     * m. Especie de mortero de madera o de metal, que sirve para majar granos u otras cosas.


_Cocho_ haberia que traduzí-lo por _*cubo vaciado en madera*_.


----------



## macas

MUCHISISISIMAS GRACIAS A TODOS!!!! de verdad, fue muy útil su ayuda!


----------



## DBLS

Hola a todos, 

y como pongo "cocho" en la frase:"Os animais se mantiveram em piquete coletivo con cocho coberto"

Los animales se mantuvieron en corral colectivo con *cubo vaciado en madera*, no me parece la mejor opción, 

?Habría otra palabra? ?*comedero* no sería menos específico?


gracias


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Mi intento:

...em piquete coletivo com cocho coberto.

...en piquete colectivo con comedero/artesa cubierto/a.

Esperemos otras opiniones.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No dialecto minhoto dizemos *pia*, mas é de pedra. As pias de pedra são como as de madeira vaziada e é onde se bota a comida dos porcos (ou a água).


----------



## DBLS

Hola de nuevo,

había resuelto el "cocho" (puse comedero) y ahora tengo "cocho de água" para traducir. 
Bebedero parece que sería algo pequeño, como el de aves ?no? En verdad se trata de bovinos que están en pastaje.
? pueden ayudarme?


----------



## anaczz

Pode ser cocho para água, cocho d'água, cocho de água; só conheço esses, não sei e há outro nome.


----------



## DBLS

Não...... na verdade tenho que passar para o espanhol "cocho de água"

desculpe se não fiu clara

Gracias de cualquer forma!!!


----------



## araceli

bebedero

ver aquí:    http://www.vetanis.com/es/productos...laca-de-presion-tazon-metal-barnizado-boviflo


----------



## Labrujanovata

Para el cocho, ¿no será *pesebre*?
Según el DRAE:
1. m. Especie de cajón donde comen las bestias.


----------



## gato radioso

Abrevadero.


----------

